# I would like to become a commercial beekeeper



## thinkbees (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been working with Russian Honey Bees for two years now and I know I have a life time of learning to do. I only have ten hives right now but have 100 acre farm that isn't around any other apiaries or farms and currently planting acres of clover for the bees and we have a few acres of 30 year old blueberries and blackberries which we never use chemicals on. I would like to start a business selling hives and nucs of honey bees since we are in shortage. I am putting together a business plan and would like some advice.
How would I go about obtaining 100 hives at once and how much would it cost to purchase 100 at a time?
Are there any commercial beekeepers getting out of the business that would sell their business as a whole?


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

there is always some one looking to sell something. how much are you willing to spend is the question. the time of year depends on the price of the hive. just after almonds in the spring seems to be a good time to buy bees. you really know what your getting. if you buy in the fall you run the risk of them falling apart over winter and loosing what you have invested. look in the american bee journal for hives to buy.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

American Bee Journal and Bee Culture always have hives advertised for sale. Sometimes even complete operations.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Horace Bell in FL I believe advertises (ABJ or Bee Culture) $100.00 per hive if you are purchasing 100 hives or more. 10 frame hives on 6 way pallets and new boxes/equipment. Thats $10k for 100 hives, I have not seen many advertised cheaper than that. As far as the Russian breed goes , not many commercial operations are running Russian bees for a variety of reasons, just something to think about if you plan is to mass produce Russian nucs in hopes of selling a bunch of them to one or two customers. Your market for Russian nucs would probably be more the hobbyist/sideliner market. Good luck...stay debt free...plan on a few years of building and learning before making a profit.


----------

